

Raspberry IO open sourced - rchaudhary
http://www.caktusgroup.com/blog/2013/08/14/raspberry-io-open-sourced/

======
aray
To be clear, the source code for the website
[http://raspberry.io](http://raspberry.io) was open sourced. (Not any more
source code to the embedded device itself)

Github link:
[https://github.com/python/raspberryio](https://github.com/python/raspberryio)

------
JeremyMorgan
This is pretty awesome. I don't know that Pi was "meant to be paired" with
Python but it certainly seems to be a nice match. I have a feeling most of the
development on this device will end up being Python stuff.

Cool site, I just signed up!

------
amirouche
list of projects
[http://raspberry.io/projects/](http://raspberry.io/projects/)

------
AsymetricCom
Does this mean we have the source code to the TrustZone SecureOS?

~~~
aray
No -- they just open sourced the website code.

Does the rPi even do anything with TrustZone?

~~~
AsymetricCom
The question is, "does TrustZone do anything with rPi?"

